# accès à internet par ethernet avec imac G4



## elie33 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau, j'ai 13 ans et je suis fan de macs 
Malheureusement à cause de mon jeune age je n'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter un de ces ordis.
Donc j'ai décidé de "réactualiser" l'imac g4 que mes parents avaient acheté en 2002(15";PPC 600Mhz; 128Mo de ram) notamment par l'achat de barrêtes de ram 512M (trouvées sur macway) et surtout en lui remettant internet.
Mais si on ne peut pas faire grand-chose dessus mettre du ram ne sert à rien
A l'époque il était connecté par modem sagem, maintenant nous avons une livebox derniere génération et c'est la que le problème se pose.
Je connecte le cable ethernet à l'imac et la je ne sait pas trop quoi faire dans préférences système>réseau.
Forcément le mode d'emploi de la box ne dit rien concernant un mac d'il y a 10 ans
Je précise que le mac tourne sur Panther(installé hier soir)


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2012)

Salut et bienvenu,

Si c'est en 2002, c'est plutôt un iMac G3 avec un écran CRT non ?

Oui tu peux monter un G3/600 à 1 Go de RAM avec deux barettes. Tu pourras le passer sous Tiger qui fonctionne très bien la dessus.

Par contre tu n'auras plus les derniers navigateurs, donc certains sites pourront poser problèmes, ainsi que les softs récent souvent Intel Only maintenant.

Mais il existe quand même un vieille logithèque fournie pour ces machines. Il y avait déjà beaucoup d'applis à l'époque.

Pour le réseau c'est vraiment simple, si tu as connecté un câble Ethernet entre ton iMac et ta box. Dans les prefs réseaux, tu cliques sur Ethernet, tu te met en DHCP et hop c'est réglé.


----------



## elie33 (5 Septembre 2012)

Tout d'abord merci de ta réponse.
C'est bien un G4(Tournesol avec l'écran fin orientable ) qui date du tout début de la commercialisation comme celui la:





je vais suivre tes conseils et puis j'essaierai avec safari pour internet.
par contre connais-tu un site moins cher que macway pour la ram ?
car 55, vu le prix de l'ordi en occasion...
P.S: désolé de ma réponse tardive mais internet puis le forum m'ont empêché de le faire plus tôt.


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2012)

Si c'est la première génération d'iMac G4, c'est de la PC133, donc plutôt rare aujourd'hui. Et sur ces barrettes il vaut mieux prendre des marques pour Mac, car la qualité des barrettes PC était souvent insuffisante. Faut chercher du Kingston ou équivalent.

Et puis ça doit se trouver en occasion aussi.

Perso je commande toute ma RAM chez OWC aux US depuis plus de 10 ans (marre des vépécistes français et de leur camelote), mais il faut pouvoir le faire.


----------

